# Keyless entry system fob Programming



## rastaman (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello guys; the procedure for programming a keyless entry system fob requires entering the "programming mode" as a first step.

For my Nissan versa the procedure specifies: entering the car, look the doors using the driver´s door switch and then, insert and remove the key from the cylinder for at least 6 times in 10 seconds. Once done this, the hazard lights should flash and the car should enter the programming mode.

I have tried this procedure several times in my versa 2007 and It has been impossible the get the car into the programming mode.

Could you guys give me any advice about the exact procedure for entering and removing the key from the cylinder? is there any trick I don´t know??


Thanks a lot for any advice you could give me.


----------

